# Social Experiments in Dubai - Taxis



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Decided rather than let the hotel call me a taxi this morning (where it's obvious I am new here) I would venture onto the SZR and just flag one down. First question every taxi driver asks:

"How long have you been in Dubai?" Translated "How much can I rip you off?" (although I could be just very cynical )

Anyway now I've been living in Dubai "2 years" Translated "5-days" My taxis have been considerably cheaper. 

Getting into a good conversation with the Taxi Driver about his home country also seems to bring the price down. So learn a bit about Pakistan, India, Bangladesh and Afghanistan and you'll have the cheapest taxi rides in all Dubai


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Don't get me started about taxi drivers! Legalised robbery!!! How do these people even manage to get a license - they cannot drive, have no concept of mirror, signal, manoeuvre and worse still, half of them do not know where they are going! Met one this morning who nearly missed the turning - apparently the big board with clear directions on it was not that visible even if he nearly drove into it (I wonder if he could even read - probably not!) and this gets better, the man does not know what a roundabout is!!! I need a car before I lose my life! After all that, he looked at me expectantly, fully expecting a tip!!!

After 3 weeks in Dubai, I've only met one nice taxi driver and yes, I did feel obliged to tip cause the service was 5*! I bet I will have to wait 3 years for the next good service!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Totally with you Maz! You do however need to also know that these guys make very little money. One driver told me 150 dhs on a good day, so I can understand their need for ripping us off. I however don't agree with it, and do not stand by and let them do it. I also work hard for my money.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

they make 30% on a fare. the higher the fare, the higher the cut for them (commission). They rip u off by taking longer routes sometimes.

I have this guy I just call when I need him on the weekend evenings when its a BIATCH to hail/call a cab. Of course I give him fare + an extra 20  he rushes in from wherever he is.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, I was told by the nice taxi driver that they earn no basic salary and that unless they work, they do not eat! I don't mind tipping but if you've just ripped me off by going the long way, I believe then your tip is already included in the over-inflated fare!!! They will lose out in the end cause after you get fed up with them, you are literally forced to drive and that's one less person needing a taxi!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Yes, I was told by the nice taxi driver that they earn no basic salary and that unless they work, they do not eat! I don't mind tipping but if you've just ripped me off by going the long way, I believe then your tip is already included in the over-inflated fare!!! They will lose out in the end cause after you get fed up with them, you are literally forced to drive and that's one less person needing a taxi!!


Situation change!!! Work have lent me a Beamer. No more taxi rip offs for me for a while...

...and it came filled up with petrol too!! I love this place!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Situation change!!! Work have lent me a Beamer. No more taxi rip offs for me for a while...
> 
> ...and it came filled up with petrol too!! I love this place!!!


Some people have all the luck!!! 

Now that you are on the road, one more reason for me to avoid Sheikh Zayed Road!!!!! 

Don't forget your salik toll sticker!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Some people have all the luck!!!
> 
> Now that you are on the road, one more reason for me to avoid Sheikh Zayed Road!!!!!
> 
> Don't forget your salik toll sticker!!


It's not luck, it must be they (like the Etisalat counter) recognised my VIP status 

Just need to get myself a minder to protect myself from all the fans


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It's not luck, it must be they (like the Etisalat counter) recognised my VIP status
> 
> Just need to get myself a minder to protect myself from all the fans


You're just too good!!! Talk about having a big ego!!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

hmmm. VIP status, where can I go buy this?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bubbles said:


> hmmm. VIP status, where can I go buy this?


No need to buy! Just hang aroud me! Crazy got VIP treatment cause I was around but I'll let him think that he was the VIP for now!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You're just too good!!! Talk about having a big ego!!!


I'm only messing. 

Glad I have got the wheels though, makes things a little easier to get out and about.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'm only messing.
> 
> Glad I have got the wheels though, makes things a little easier to get out and about.


You can say that again!!! I wish I had my own wheels!!! Oh well, all in good time!!!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

And boy do I wish I had a car too but I'm getting plenty of time practising to stay on the right hand side as I walk up to Mirdif daily, "stay on the right and look left first before crossing the road." I must be very lucky I get really nice taxi drivers. I gave up phoning for one because they never answer and I just start walking and soon enough one comes along and I just watch the meter and flag fall. One day the guy pulls up on his own bat to pick me up and says you called for taxi, why would I be walkng in 45deg heat if I'd called for a taxi. Being forewarned, did a bit of reading about catching taxis first to see how safe and how much it would cost b4 I did. This question was asked so he could charge me 6dhs instead of 3dhs flag fall, when I protested, he said it was OK I only had to pay the normal fee. I always tip too about 5dhs, hey thats a lot for me I'm on a budget, so I told him to keep the change making him realise that if he charges more his tip will be less. He was the exception though I always get really nice chatty drivers and I think I'll try and get a good ones number too so I can just call instead of working up a tan, and sweat, walking a km first.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> And boy do I wish I had a car too but I'm getting plenty of time practising to stay on the right hand side as I walk up to Mirdif daily, "stay on the right and look left first before crossing the road." I must be very lucky I get really nice taxi drivers. I gave up phoning for one because they never answer and I just start walking and soon enough one comes along and I just watch the meter and flag fall. One day the guy pulls up on his own bat to pick me up and says you called for taxi, why would I be walkng in 45deg heat if I'd called for a taxi. Being forewarned, did a bit of reading about catching taxis first to see how safe and how much it would cost b4 I did. This question was asked so he could charge me 6dhs instead of 3dhs flag fall, when I protested, he said it was OK I only had to pay the normal fee. I always tip too about 5dhs, hey thats a lot for me I'm on a budget, so I told him to keep the change making him realise that if he charges more his tip will be less. He was the exception though I always get really nice chatty drivers and I think I'll try and get a good ones number too so I can just call instead of working up a tan, and sweat, walking a km first.


True! It's so much easier to just flag down a cab! I do get through when I call - they just don't turn up!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

That's even worse, leave you hanging around waiting, I'm a bit impatient even when its not urgent, so I don't mind trekking it a bit till one turns up, but I only go shopping not to work.
Waited and hour and a half for a taxi at Diera city last week. That topped the hour I waited at Festival City on a previous occasion


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Crazymazy - a legend in his own imagination!! LOL

Messing, in case you get the hump with me!! lol

I rarely used taxis but when I did, they were excellent and was never overcharged, to be knowledge.

I am really missing my lovely 2009 Mazda 6, we shared many happy journeys and experiences together......*sigh*

I'm sluming it today by driving my convertable in Spain......it's a hard life....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Crazymazy - a legend in his own imagination!! LOL
> 
> Messing, in case you get the hump with me!! lol


We love him really! He's a good laugh!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, not bad for a Northerner, I guess!  LOL



*Runs and ducks!!!*


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Yeah, not bad for a Northerner, I guess!  LOL
> 
> *Runs and ducks!!!*


You don't need to duck!! 

I got my come uppence today, got a blow out on the road between DIC and the Marina. Turns out that when I tried to change the tyre (in the afternoon heat!!) the spare tyre was also flat  Rang my boss and he came out for me so not a complete disaster - good job they were 'run-flat' tyres (the car has certain 'extras' like very thick windows pasanada  )

Anyway looks like it's back to taxis for a couple of days 

Anyway my advice is this:

1. Make sure that the spare tyre is serviceable (mine was flat!!)
2. Make sure you have the right kit to change a tyre if you need to (I only had a jack and no way of opening the alloy locking nuts!!)
3. If you rent a car make sure you know how to get recovery to you which means
a) you know the company contact details
b) you know where you are - VERY IMPORTANT

If you can, try and recover yourself to a very visible landmark and REMEMBER the road system is not very easy to explain - especially if you do not share a common language or a common sense of direction!!

...I was lucky I could make myself (with the run-flat tyres) to somewhere obvious and a person to collect me who knew where I was. Most cars and people don't have this facillity - be careful peeps!!!

Seems like taxis may be the way forward after all  ...

...Naaah!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> You don't need to duck!!
> 
> I got my come uppence today, got a blow out on the road between DIC and the Marina. Turns out that when I tried to change the tyre (in the afternoon heat!!) the spare tyre was also flat  Rang my boss and he came out for me so not a complete disaster - good job they were 'run-flat' tyres (the car has certain 'extras' like very thick windows pasanada  )
> 
> ...


Be very careful, Crazy, certain "extras" are illegal for civilians in Dubai.

PS, why are you driving a vehicle with runflats? In my limited girlie knowledge of the specs of cars, runflats are normally used for vehicles in war zones to aid a getaway when a vehicle is hit by a IED. PM me if you wish.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Be very careful, Crazy, certain "extras" are illegal for civilians in Dubai.
> 
> PS, why are you driving a vehicle with runflats? In my limited girlie knowledge of the specs of cars, runflats are normally used for vehicles in war zones to aid a getaway when a vehicle is hit by a IED. PM me if you wish.



He probably thought that he was on his way no war ... oops... I mean work!!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

LOL! 

Pasanada. Bmw introduced runflats as standard on most of their cars a few years ago. It's to help people drive to a place of safety, or the nearest tyre shop. You can travel at about 80km/h, for about 80 kilometres. The downside, you have to replace the tyre and not just fix it if you do that.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bubbles said:


> LOL!
> 
> Pasanada. Bmw introduced runflats as standard on most of their cars a few years ago. It's to help people drive to a place of safety, or the nearest tyre shop. You can travel at about 80km/h, for about 80 kilometres. The downside, you have to replace the tyre and not just fix it if you do that.


Tis true, you can't really fix the tyre once you've driven it any kind of distance I had to make my way to a landmark that I could be found at (which turned out to be Grosvenor House Hotel) and the trye was completely mangled by the time I got there.

My work is like a warzone though  people diving over their desks to avoiding rogue staples and people trying to garotte you with loose ethernet cables - It's tough in here


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

...oh and I got ripped off today, should have checked my change properly. Gave matey boy 100AED for a 38AED journey and he paid me as if I had given him a 50AED note instead. Should have know as well because he was asking me all the typical questions

1. How long have you been in Dubai
2. Is your company paying for your taxis (do you need a reciept)

Makes me mad - Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! Going to make them go down the beach road from now on - hopefully the motor will be fixed asap!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

lol seems you guys are having a blast with dubai taxi's... welcome to hell!

I always tip alright... but when I drink on the weekends (impossible time to get a taxi) I use this one guy, and tip him a 20, because he comes from anywhere in Dubai.

PS. A GPS is always helpful if you are driving here... i couldn't live without mine.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> lol seems you guys are having a blast with dubai taxi's... welcome to hell!
> 
> I always tip alright... but when I drink on the weekends (impossible time to get a taxi) I use this one guy, and tip him a 20, because he comes from anywhere in Dubai.
> 
> PS. A GPS is always helpful if you are driving here... i couldn't live without mine.


I've brought mine with me, might start bringing it with me in the taxi and let them know that I know if they're pulling a fast one.

Can't believe this guy, I was thinking about this and they shouldn't be doing it during Ramadhan (ripping you off that is) - not very pure of thought methinks!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> PS. A GPS is always helpful if you are driving here... i couldn't live without mine.


Is GPS actually useful here?? My colleagues were dead against me getting one cause the route to anywhere just keeps changing daily! Do they update the maps to reflect all the construction??


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I've brought mine with me, might start bringing it with me in the taxi and let them know that I know if they're pulling a fast one.
> 
> Can't believe this guy, I was thinking about this and they shouldn't be doing it during Ramadhan (ripping you off that is) - not very pure of thought methinks!



There is actually GPS in all taxis! They just choose not to use it!!! Since it's Ramadan, the guy probably thought you could afford to be generous and tip big!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Is GPS actually useful here?? My colleagues were dead against me getting one cause the route to anywhere just keeps changing daily! Do they update the maps to reflect all the construction??


I don't use it for the directions side of things. As long as I know where I am in relation to where I am going then I can get there.

Wouldn't get one for directions as the roads change every 5 mins and there are so many diversions it would be always out of date.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, I never knew BMW fitted runflats to their vehicles - is this as standard and are the Germans expecting a war any day soon? LOL The standard Toyota LC I sold could reach a max 50kph if hit by IED's ect, 80kph is bloody good!

Still curious at the extra thick glass on Crazy's vehicle though.....don't tell me it's armoured too?? LOL


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

taxis, where do you start!!!

Currently stayng in Bur Dubai, been here a week and the getting to work (fest. city) is becoming a nightmare. Everyday i have to book a taxi with the reception except i know there are at least 2-3 private taxi drivers hanging around. And then i start to think, these enterprising bellboys are probably not booking my cabs and instead tipping off their "mates" that this dumb expat needs a ride, cue the rubbing of hands and a wry smile from the private gang! 

I have since recruited my very own car lift with a house car (lexus) who uses normal taxi meter, i have his mobile and just call him 1 hour in advance and he'll be there in leathered a/c luxury to pick me up, bliss!!!

Cant wait to get my own car tho!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> Everyday i have to book a taxi with the reception except i know there are at least 2-3 private taxi drivers hanging around. And then i start to think, these enterprising bellboys are probably not booking my cabs and instead tipping off their "mates" that this dumb expat needs a ride, cue the rubbing of hands and a wry smile from the private gang!


This is why I no longer ask the hotel to book me one and simply go out onto the main road where I can flag one down in seconds. They still rip you off though.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank your lucky stars, I've just found out some ******* has duplicated my Spanish bank card in Dubai and withdrew over 600 euros from my account last week!!! I'm NOT a happy bunny and now have to make a denouncia to recover my loss!! Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd love to hear more about Gps for use over here. I'm from Australia and I use to use Tom Tom with a HP Ipacq pda at home. I didn't think they had any for use over here


----------

